# Slot bit size



## GWH (Feb 8, 2008)

I have seen that there are two different slot cutter router bit sizes.... 5/32" and 1/8". How do you choose which one to use???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GWH

You can get Many slot cutters, from 3/32" to 3/8" but it sounds like you are talking about one for biscuits, if that's the case you want to get the 5/32" one.


==========


=====


GWH said:


> I have seen that there are two different slot cutter router bit sizes.... 5/32" and 1/8". How do you choose which one to use???


----------



## GWH (Feb 8, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi GWH
> 
> You can get Many slot cutters, from 3/32" to 3/8" but it sounds like you are talking about one for biscuits, if that's the case you want to get the 5/32" one.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot bobj3. Your the Man!!!


----------

